# Money made from selling old stuff on eBay



## pomme (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi guys,

I plan to sell some old stuff that I no longer need and some crafts I made on eBay and other sites. My question is: Do I have to pay taxes on those sales if the total sales is less than $100?

And if not, how much in total sales in a year do I start to pay taxes?

Thanks


----------



## kewlthing (Jan 30, 2010)

Very, very simply if it is your own personal stuff, then you do not have to claim it. If you sell items or make items that are meant to be sold for profit then yes you have to claim it. Ebay is very clear on this as is CRA.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Just don't quit your day job. I've sold on ebay and made money there before. These days I buy more than I sell as their fees eat you alive. Postage is expensive and some sellers become really obsessive about their feedback profile. After all the fees, time and work involved with listing stuff for sale and then with the packing and answering email etc you are barely making more than minimum wage.

You also need to do a top rate job of packing. No, that doesn't mean simply spending money on bubblewrap and calling it a day. It means putting on your thinking cap and packing properly. I can't tell you the number of packages out there that get damaged in shipment. Sellers default to blame the buyer for not buying insurance, but in most cases the fault is with the seller for not packing properly. 

But for getting rid of some occasional stuff from the basement, it's a handy resource.

Be sure to check out their COMMUNITY section as they have a lot of high traffic forum sections devoted to all things ebay. Far more than we could ever answer here. Good luck.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I wouldn't worry if it is for such a small amount or if you are selling personal items.

Consider using Craigslist or Kijiji to find a local buyer then you won't have to worry about paypal or anything like that.

On the other hand to anyone running a business online, it is best to keep track of all details, record everything and claim everything.


----------



## pomme (Oct 17, 2010)

Thank you very much kewlthing, the-royal-mail and Cal for your answers.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

pomme said:


> My question is: Do I have to pay taxes on those sales if the total sales is less than $100?


If all you're planning to make from the "sales" is less than $100, seriously, don't bother with eBay.
Put in an ad. on your local Freecycle and have someone come and take it off your hands.
Save yourself the negotiation, the shipping, the hassle and the wrath of the CRA.
Plus you will probably help out someone who's truly needful for that stuff.


----------



## pomme (Oct 17, 2010)

You're right HaroldCrump. After doing some research online, I read a lot of horror stories from eBay sellers. It is very discouraging indeed.

I'll just donate the old stuff to charity. But I will still try to sell some of the crafts I made on etsy.com and claim it.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

pomme said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I plan to sell some old stuff that I no longer need and some crafts I made on eBay and other sites. My question is: Do I have to pay taxes on those sales if the total sales is less than $100?
> 
> ...


You don't have to declare your personal stuff.

This isn't the CRA playing Santa Claus - you probably paid a lot more than you will get for the stuff, so there isn't really any "profit" or "income".


----------



## wheel (Jun 22, 2010)

CRA went after ebay records a few years ago in order to clamp down on people running businesses on ebay. So if it's a business, yes, pay your taxes.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

The personal-use property rules provide that sales of personal property which generate a profit or loss of $1000 or less do not give rise to a capital gain or a capital loss.

If you are only selling small amounts, not engaging in the business of buying and selling, you are fine.


----------

